# One horse kinda girl!



## Flicagirl (Dec 8, 2010)

I always hear people saying how they have four horses and they are the only one that rides them? Or someone posts "GOT A NEW HORSE" a month after they posted about their OTHER horse don't get me wrong I understand you love horses.......but I have had the same little 21 year old American paint for about 5 years now and she acts like she's 4 lol I wouldn't trade her for the world! I am constantly training her and teaching her new things to make her the best she can be I don't understand why I would get two other horses and abuse my mares training? 
WHY IS ONE JUST NOT ENOUGH?? :-|


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Why do you care?

I have 3, and love all of them. Each are different, and have talents the others don't. For example, my ex-racer is my foxhunting and hunter pace mount. My Arabian gelding is my trail horse. The old guy is retired, and is my Pasture Maintenance Supervisor.

I'm not sure why you think having and riding more than 1 horse is 'abusing their training'. Each have something to give, and as long as all are loved and cared for properly, it shouldn't matter how many horses someone else has.


----------



## Fringe (Feb 29, 2012)

Well I personally have no horses, but there's several reasons I can think of.
A person's different horses may be used for different things. For example if someone rides rides huntseat and western, they may have a different horse for each. 
Or if someone has outgrown an old pony/moved past their horse's level, they may get a new one but not want to give up their old horse.
Some people might have a show horse and a project horse they are training. 

I'm sure some people who are actually in this situation will have better answers.


----------



## mystykat (Dec 4, 2011)

I just don't even know how to respond to this...


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

I have 10 horses, and we raised several of them. I wouldn't trade many of them for the world. All of them get used, and personally, 5 of them are mine. 2 yearlings, a 4 year old, a 6 year old and an 11 year old. 

They all get worked and used as much as possible (except the yearlings... but they get irritated..aka: groundwork) training is never done with any of them, here's always more to do. 

I don't see whats wrong with liking to work with many horses? I have the 5 at home, and I get to work with 15 or more at work. It's what I like. I like learning about different horses and how to work with them and their problems and what not. It's how I'd like to spend much of my life (if everything works out....)


----------



## Ink (Sep 25, 2009)

What Fringe and Speed Racer said. Plus, if you have your horses at home, it's almost a necessity to have more than one. Horses are herd animals and need companionship. 

It's great that you have one horse that you can love and devote all your attention to. However, there's nothing wrong with having multiple horses, and no reason one horse's training should have to suffer just because you have another one to ride too.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

for me, I have a saddle horse I ride because I love trails and riding in general, 

a baby for a project, because I adore young horses and find nothing more satisfying that doing all the work on a baby your self and eventually either starting it under saddle or finding it a great home as a well mannered project. It also gives me something to do in the barn when the weather is bad.

and I currently have Romeo. I didn't need him, but he needed me, and I could not say no. If he hadn't come home with me that day he would be in a can by this point.

So do I NEED more than one? no. But I like to, and I have the time and funds to appropriately support the number I have.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Plus, riding different horses hones your skill sets. 

When I only had 1 horse I thought I was a pretty darned good rider. Turns out, I really just had an amazing horse who put up with my crap! 

It's_ good_ to be able to ride more than 1 horse. :wink:


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Horses are herd animals and need to be with other horses.
My parents started me off when one horse, and they couldn't fathom why I wanted more. But, I now have 4 and they realize how important it was to have more than one horse.

First horse Dream had a baby, so that brought my number up. Dream was an amazing western pleasure horse, but I needed a new drill horse. She wasn't fast enough, and had issues with kicking at other horses. Mango had passed away at the early age of 21, and I couldn't quit drill and Sassy was only 1..

So, along came Rosie. Rosie is 21 now also, but she does Foundation(ranch type) shows with me. She can still do drill, but I had to quit this year for college:'(

Rosie helped me win Dusty in a contest. Dusty is going to be my show horse through college and beyond, either reining, cutting or sorting (currently in training).

Rosie is slowing down a tad but still kicks butt at shows. She still has many years of service available, but when the time comes for her to retire, Dusty will be there as my Foundy show horse. I could never sell Rosie as I have personal morals against selling senior horses, and she has been my partner for the past 4? years. She'll be with me till her last day

Sassy is an illegitimate child, unknown to the REAL owners of the stud we bred to, so there is never any chance of getting papers out of her. I refuse to sell her, because I know it wouldn't take long before somebody would give her a first class ticket to the kill pens. She has an attitude a mile wide and a personality to match her name. Given, yes, she is an amazing horse, but she has a serious "I'm the best, your so stupid, I'll do whatever I want" problem XD

There are many reasons for having more than 1 horse. I don't ride Dream very much any more, and it breaks my heart to have grown from her, but she needs a new home where she will be used and shown.:'(


----------



## PaintCowgirl (Jan 2, 2012)

i'll have to stay out of this one, we have over 4 dozen. ALL get ridden more than once a week (except the seniors, about once a week). they work. they work the ranch. when we work cows, there will be ten plus of us out there and we work on one horse all morning then after dinner switch to another horse, so thats twenty plus in one day. if its hard work we rest them in between days. when we have over 1000 head it can take over a week to finish working them. then we have our "pleasure horses" and i have barrel horses. i certainly dont cut and work cattle with my barrel horses or pleasure horses. 

THEY ALL HAVE A PURPOSE.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Flicagirl said:


> I always hear people saying how they have four horses and they are the only one that rides them? Or someone posts "GOT A NEW HORSE" a month after they posted about their OTHER horse don't get me wrong I understand you love horses.......but I have had the same little 21 year old American paint for about 5 years now and she acts like she's 4 lol I wouldn't trade her for the world! I am constantly training her and teaching her new things to make her the best she can be I don't understand why I would get two other horses and abuse my mares training?
> WHY IS ONE JUST NOT ENOUGH?? :-|


I am really trying to understand what you are getting at. How would having another horse equal "abusing your mare's training"?


----------



## Jolly Badger (Oct 26, 2009)

I _own_ one horse, but my boyfriend has two and I ride one of them frequently. Although they're all TWHs, they have their strengths and weaknesses and I like having that variety to work with.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Honestly Mac, I think she believes you can't love or bond with more than one horse at a time, so feels sorry for horses whose owners have more than one. Nothing could be farther from the truth. It's like having children; you don't love a second one less, your heart expands to love each one of them in their own right.


----------



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

Ummmm, abuse their training? Not sure how you came to that conclusion. If you feel that having or riding more than one horse is a bad thing, that's OK...for you. If you're just learning or haven't had horses before, having only one is a GREAT idea! But for others (me included) who've been riding for a looong time, and have ridden more horses than they can count, riding only one horse seems to dull your skills, like if you don't use it you lose it. For a very long time I only owned one, but rode countless others since financially I could only afford one. Each one taught me different skills that I could mix and match with each horse. Now that I have 2 horses, I'm sooo glad I never stuck to just one in the past!

May I ask, at this point with only riding 1 horse, would you feel confident enough in your skills to be able to handle any type of horse?


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Excellent analogy, SR!


----------



## furbabymum (Dec 28, 2011)

I keep my horses at home. I will always have at least 2 as a herd is necessary. Before I sold my mare I rode them both. They were each different and offered me different things.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Flicagirl said:


> WHY IS ONE JUST NOT ENOUGH?? :-|


I have 2 horses on my property. I needed a companion for my first mare, and rather than getting a donkey or mini (that I can't even use) I decided to give a home to the other horse in bad situation. I ride both of them. Some people have a retired horse and need a younger one to ride, some want to have extra-mount for guests, etc. Billion of reasons why.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I have to say that I find the statement that owning more than one is abusive to training a bit offensive. 

Owning more than one is not abusing the training of one to ride another. I have 11 myself. Aside from the 2 that aren't old enough to ride and my mare that is 9 months in foal, they all get worked on a regular basis. My seniors only get me once a week and lesson students for 4-6 hours a week, everyone else gets worked 6 days a week. My youngsters get groundwork 6 days a week, my broodie I just stopped riding a few weeks ago because she is getting big and grumpy. I spend several hours a day riding just my own, plus several hours a day riding for others. I don't think in any way that is abusing their training. I love them all and they each get their fair share of my time.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Speed Racer said:


> I think she believes you can't love or bond with more than one horse at a time.


LOL! I have 2 horses + 2 dogs + 3(!) cats. I guess I have to give up some of them...

As for "abusing a training". Wow! Both my mares go to the very good dressage trainer for lessons. I hope to start taking one of them (with jumping potential) to eventing trainer next year. And what I learn during a lesson on one I _always _transfer on other one. Plus (as already mentioned) both are VERY different in their attitude, smartness, style of riding, gaits, you name it. So riding each gives me different experience and insights on training.


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

ouch op... i am very confused by your post to say the least...

i have 4 one retired, one blind and semi retired and 1 go to horse/work in project, and 1 plain project... 

its not about who has more horses or how many someone has but what you plan on doing with them... its not abuse in anyway to have more than one, as your last sentence hinted to that... if anything its abuse to keep them isolated and alone with no herd other than its human... but then thats is assuming your horse is not boarded with other horses..

plus if an individual has the funds and the resources to have 1000+ horses just as pasture puffs what does it matter... me you and others are not involved with that one person and cant make judgement on what they feel is good for those horses whether they are being handled or not


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Rly?

I had one horse for 5 years, and have owned since birth. Due to conformation problems in her legs, she's spent the better half of the last 3 years off due to repetitive tendon sheath injuries. She's my baby and I could never sell her, so she lives in a blissful state of partial retirement and I bought a 2 year old three years ago to be my main riding horse.

"Abuse" the training? That has to be the most ridiculous statement I have ever heard. The very idea that a horse is "upset" by not being ridden makes me almost hysterical. Yes, SOME horses prefer a job, but the vast majority of horses are PLENTY happy being allowed to wallow in knee high grass with their friends, and only being brought in for some treats and a brushing.

I had a friend recently ask me if I thought she "neglected" her horse because she's so busy with work and school, she can only ride a couple times a week now. This horse is SO pampered and spoiled, the very idea that you could POSSIBLY "abuse or neglect" a horse just because you don't ride him is absolutely ludicrous.

With all the ACTUALLY abused and neglected horse in this world, I tip my hat to ANY kind soul who fills their pastures with pampered pets who are given absolutely every basic necessity and aren't asked for anything more then a kiss every now and then. I'm pretty sure that's just about any horse's version of equine heaven.


----------



## mystykat (Dec 4, 2011)

MacabreMikolaj said:


> Rly?
> 
> I had one horse for 5 years, and have owned since birth. Due to conformation problems in her legs, she's spent the better half of the last 3 years off due to repetitive tendon sheath injuries. She's my baby and I could never sell her, so she lives in a blissful state of partial retirement and I bought a 2 year old three years ago to be my main riding horse.
> 
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

Oh..wow. I may not have any horses but when I do have the funds I know I'll have many. Having one horse does not only make them lonely ( if your horse isn't boarded) but it also does not broaden your horizon. I personally LOVE my stable because they have over 40 lesson horses, plus over 80 boarded horses that I can interact with ( owners permitted) and sometimes even ride. I love my variety and I hope when I'm older I'll have a farm with over 7 horses. That would just be heaven to me, to have a different horse to ride each day, and then more to work with. I think it is not abuse at all, most horses would rather be out in the field with their buddies than inside working. Don't be too judgemental .


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

PaintCowgirl said:


> i'll have to stay out of this one, we have over 4 dozen.


The first time I read this I didn't process "Oh, she has a lot of horses.", as an owner of 3, all I got was "Ohhh, she buys a LOT of feed."


I've done more "liking" in this thread than I have in a while..Great posts by SR, MM, MHF, and Kait..Love it. 

OP, I really, really don't understand how you can say that it's abusing one horse's training when someone owns multiple horses. I own 3 QHs and they are my life, I have a 22 year old retired gelding, and two 12 and 13 year old mares.. Now, up until last year my gelding still would occasionally run barrels. He is an absolute spoiled brat and is a fantastic Supervisor now..I still ride him frequently, bareback and under saddle. He still gets a good bit of ground work and isn't neglected in anyway..If anything his fat butt lives better than a ton of horses out there...When it comes to my girls, I barrel race both of them. Nikki and Lark both bring a VERY different set of cards to the table and have different things to offer. Does that mean I love one more than the other? No..They are equally cared for and not abused in any way whatsoever. They are all ridden multiple times a week and worked as their own "person", not as just a general horse would be. They have their own personalities and it's a huge pleasure to watch all of the gears click into place when working those individual horses and our little goals coming together.

I also think that riding and caring for more than one horse makes you, as an owner/rider, a better and more experienced horse person. Riding just one horse, you get comfortable with that horse and you haven't experienced those different traits of different horses.. I've ridden every Western discipline and dabbled in English..I now barrel race full time but I seriously think that riding and showing all of those different horses and disciplines MADE me the rider I am today. I'm not just stuck with one set of skills, I can play those different cards and skills when riding my different horses.. 

As for owning multiple horses, like others have said, horses are herd animals. You can't expect one horse to really be happy on it's own. You aren't in it's "herd" at all times and can't replace that herd by being your horse's friend. That animal interaction is still needed between horses..


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

OP - I do hope that you will come back to this thread and offer a better explanation of what it is you are getting at.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

What are you going to do when she needs to be retired or when she slows down? Are you going to get an additional horse? Sell your mare? Sit out in the pasture until the day she dies, which hopefully will be in 20 more years, but you'll be sitting around wishing you were riding or riding harder.
I've had multiple horses at the same time: slow ones, fast ones, steady ones, flighty ones, drafts, Arabs, QH's, eventing horses, trail horses, etc. Some at different times got ridden more. The others were QUITE content to stuff their faces and bask in the sun while the unfortunate horse had to work. LOL!
And I'll also add backups. Do you do events? What happens if one or the other is doing better or injured? We have a backup trail horse. Seems like there is always a reason to ride one or the other.
Now we only have three, one for each of us. BUT, normally only one or two gets ridden and trained at a time... the other(s) basks in the sun stuffing their face.
They are quite happy and could care less. I'm thankful I can give at least three a good home, might even get another!

Bummer first post. Don't let it discourage you, you'll figure it out.


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

The lady I board with has seven. Part of the reason I board is that I only own one and he would be miserable all alone at my house. I only own one because I haven't found an older, kid-safe, well trained, small horse that I can afford. I'm looking though!

I love where I board, 7 well-trained, fat, happy horses and mine. You know how nice it is to know that when she's on vacation and I take care of everyone that nobody is going to kick, bite, pin their ears or otherwise misbehave? The worst that might happen is my toes get smooshed while everyone's mugging me for cookies. Obviously having a horse for every day of the week hasn't prevented her from having absolutely wonderful horses that I adore.

I have two kids, love both of them equally as much and somehow I find the time to be with each of them individually, do schoolwork with each one and so on...


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Speed Racer said:


> Plus, riding different horses hones your skill sets.
> 
> When I only had 1 horse I thought I was a pretty darned good rider. Turns out, I really just had an amazing horse who put up with my crap!
> 
> It's_ good_ to be able to ride more than 1 horse. :wink:


Absolutely! Good for you as a rider and good for the horse that we are exposed to more and know more.

A friend is borrowing one of my horses for sorting this week as hers has an abscess. She came to try him on Saturday and was so over the top thrilled at how 'light and responsive' he is to ride. After she left another friend commented - "no offense but if she thinks he is light, her horse must be a real cow."

So I guess it's a good thing I have more than one or my friend would be SOL for league.


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

I have more to add. 

In riding and handling all of my horses, I've learned how to adapt to the different ways each horse rides. I think the mentality it takes to be able to adapt quickly to different horses will not only prove benficial in the equine world, but everywhere else too.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

QHriderKE said:


> I have more to add.
> 
> In riding and handling all of my horses, I've learned how to adapt to the different ways each horse rides. I think the mentality it takes to be able to adapt quickly to different horses will not only prove benficial in the equine world, but everywhere else too.


This! Riding only Zierra for a few years was the worst thing that ever happened to my riding. She can be a bit flinchy and jiggy, but she has virtually no buck, bolt, rear or spook in her. I got WAY too comfortable, and then riding Jynx she's dumped me 3 times in the last year for REALLY stupid reasons. My gelding growing up was a brat and always kept me on my toes and I was always riding other peoples horses so I had a velcro butt. It definitely hurt my velcro butt to ride only one horse for a few years!


----------



## Newby32 (Dec 4, 2011)

Speed Racer said:


> Honestly Mac, I think she believes you can't love or bond with more than one horse at a time, so feels sorry for horses whose owners have more than one. Nothing could be farther from the truth. It's like having children; you don't love a second one less, your heart expands to love each one of them in their own right.



When I only had one child, I wondered how I could possibly love another the same way. I have five now and you are absolutely right; your heart expands. It's pretty cool how the heart works like that.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Think of it this way: With the huge overpopulation of horses in the world, those of us who take care of multiple horses provide great homes for them. My seven horses are seven more horses in good homes.

It sounds like you're jealous of those who have a multitude of horses available to ride, but what you have to understand is that people work their entire lives to be able to afford the luxury of horses. I'm very fortunate to have my two personal riding horses, and riding a variety of horses has given me great experience. It's not a crime to work to afford something you want.


----------



## KaleylovesCharm (Feb 15, 2012)

It's not 'abusing their training' if that's how you see it, then that's pathetic. No offense. I used to think the same thing and them I got another horse(2 now). And if you really devote yourself then you can teach them the same manuevers at the same time. My dad has his horse, Boston, & I have mine, Charm. We ride together! My dad is on business right now and I take care of both. I fit them in. How do you think these professional horse ranches make a living? Training one horse at a time?!! If thats the case, then you're nuts. They make time.


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

i have 3 boys and love them all, they are all for different things. my QH is my trail horse, and cow horse. my 5 year old paint is going to be my gamer, and my 3 year old paint is my "moms" but i ride and work him for my back up gamer, and my moms trail horse. i have 3 because i love them and i have them at home. so i need more then one.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

I think everyone has to look at their own situation - time, funds, dedication, type of riding, etc - and decide for themselves what is best for their situation. Some people can't manage any horses at all or may feel fulfilled or at their limit with just one while others can successfully handle a dozen. As long as the horses are cared for and their needs met - its really not anyone else's business how many they have. 

I have two horses that are mine. One I've had since he was a yearling but he came down with EPM when he was four. While he is recovered I don't like to push him too much so I have my younger horse that will be used for more strenuous rides. Oh the abuse my first horse has to endure!


----------



## IquitosARG10 (Aug 27, 2011)

Well, I just want to add that I think it really differs depending on everyone's situation. I board, so no way can I afford 2 horses (let alone 1 sometimes, ha!) but if I had my own property I would most definitely have several. I don't think it is detrimental to a horse's training if you have more than one. However, it all depends on who has the horses.

The only point I can take out of this is that I have known some people that are just never happy and shuffle horses around all the time. But that is way different than someone who owns a farm and knows how to manage their horses properly.


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

I have 3 to myself, I try to get my mom to ride. . . . 
my paint horse lives with my trainer, she rides him a couple times a week and then gives us lessons together once or twice a week. 
Then I have an appy mare that lives at my house, for trails and maybe some jumping. She is also broke broke for my mom to ride (if I can get her to) and guests, then I recently got a little arabian mare because my appy got really loney and my vet said she really just needed a herd mate. So I found my next project so we both were happy.
Although my appy now gets less riding time she is a lot happier not living out there alone, plus like said before its great to ride different horses especially when they are super different!
<3 
but I respect anyones right to own how many they want if they are taken care of


----------



## Annanoel (Mar 29, 2011)

Love everything posted here! Besides what the OP said. I don't believe in any way is it "abuse" of another horse's training if you have and spend time with another horse that you own. I love having more than one, they both have such different personalities and different abilities I wouldn't trade either one for anything!

I'd LOVE to hear more from the OP, who has yet to make another reply on this thread? Are you trying to get peoples chaps in a bunch? :?


----------



## Flicagirl (Dec 8, 2010)

I am not saying having more than one horse is a bad thing at all! I really wanted to know how people worked with multiple horses at one time. And I am not saying you can't love more than one geeze people! lol I have my horse and I am working with another at the time on a weekly basis with another horse thrown in the mix occasionally and I just find it difficult juggling them around sometimes sooooo I just wanted to see how people incorporated multiple horses at one time.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Flicagirl said:


> I don't understand why I would get two other horses and abuse my mares training?
> 
> WHY IS ONE JUST NOT ENOUGH?? :-|


This is from your original post. Certainly doesn't seem like you're ASKING anything; you're making a judgment call based on your own prejudices. :?

You also haven't explained what you mean by 'abuse my mare's training'.


----------



## Flicagirl (Dec 8, 2010)

When I said "abuse my mares training" I was saying how sometimes it is hard to work with multiple horses at a time from experience and some get more work and training time than others.


----------



## BarrelRacer23 (Aug 17, 2011)

I have 2, and have had at least 2 for the past 5 years. Plus have ridden training other peoples horses for most summers. Its easy, right now im riding my 5 year old and 3 others weekly. My colt is only a yearling. You adjust yourself to each horse and its needs. And i dont think my two feel neglected at all for not being messed with while im riding the others. Actually when ive been between horses and only had 1 to ride i didnt like it much, right now my gelding is my only ridable horse so i cant wait until my yearling grows up. Why I'm going to start riding our old 21 year old on trails. Im bored.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Flicagirl said:


> When I said "abuse my mares training" I was saying how sometimes it is hard to work with multiple horses at a time from experience and some get more work and training time than others.


Then that's on you, if you don't know how to properly budget your time to give each horse equal amounts of time. It's still not 'abuse'. That was a very odd word to use.


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

Flicagirl said:


> I am not saying having more than one horse is a bad thing at all! I really wanted to know how people worked with multiple horses at one time. And I am not saying you can't love more than one geeze people! lol I have my horse and I am working with another at the time on a weekly basis with another horse thrown in the mix occasionally and I just find it difficult juggling them around sometimes sooooo I just wanted to see how people incorporated multiple horses at one time.


well then now that we have a question i will ignore that op post ;p

as an individual i find it impossible to work with more than one horse at at time, so i rotate lol

there is no designated days of who gets worked when. i work them based off of what my goals are and what improvements they need and which ones are more important at that time. its just prioritizing what you think is more important.

dont worry the concept of prioritizing will be something you will have to deal with everyday for the rest of your life so its a good thing to practice now


----------



## Flicagirl (Dec 8, 2010)

kait18 said:


> ouch op... i am very confused by your post to say the least...
> 
> i have 4 one retired, one blind and semi retired and 1 go to horse/work in project, and 1 plain project...
> 
> ...


Um.....guess I forgot to mention that my horse is boarded with 6 other horses :wink:


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

I have three horses, and it can be hard to juggle them around, especially as a full time college studen looking for a job, lol.

It's just a commitment. Besides, it's relaxing after a long day, lol.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Speed Racer said:


> Then that's on you, if you don't know how to properly budget your time to give each horse equal amounts of time. It's still not 'abuse'. That was a very odd word to use.


Very odd indeed.

OP - you asked how to make it work with multiple horses? I keep notes in my day planner.

I also work horses for other people besides getting my own worked.

The only abuse is my house isn't as clean as I would like it or meals are more on the fly because I would prefer to spend my time in the barn.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

So, you board your horse? I am not at all against boarding, but I do find it odd that you are someone who is not even providing direct 24/7 care for your ONE horse and are questioning the ability of others to meet the needs of multiple horses.


----------



## Flicagirl (Dec 8, 2010)

themacpack said:


> So, you board your horse? I am not at all against boarding, but I do find it odd that you are someone who is not even providing direct 24/7 care for your ONE horse and are questioning the ability of others to meet the needs of multiple horses.[/QUOT
> 
> I feed & water My horse and clean out her stall and all the works! basically all I needed was the space to keep her at.


----------



## WelshSnow (Mar 8, 2012)

I have three. I love them all! My oldest is 20 and I have owned him for 16 years. He is semi retired but could easily hack every day so I guess I don't NEED another! But I LIKE havig them all!

Number 2 is a 5 year old who I broke myself when he was 3. Got him because I love babies and I love brwaking and training. Kept him because he is AMAZING and I love competing him (which my old horse cannot do). So I definitely do not NEED number 3!

Number 3 is a racehorse (I would say ex but she is just out of training so not even really ex yet!). Two reasons to have her - always wanted to retrain a racehorse and also she was due to be sent abroad and her owner didnt want her to go but needed to be practical (you cant keep every racehorse on a racing yard). So gave her to me at big cut price because they knew she would get a lovely home!

I may not always be able to keep three but I cant imagine who would go....... and they are great pals as well!


----------



## KaleylovesCharm (Feb 15, 2012)

If you didn't want critque and upset people then you shouldn't have posted this thread.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Honestly, OP, the tone of your entire post at the beginning of this thread came across as very confrontational - the responses you have received reflect that.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I love riding multiple horses! I have two riding horses now and an almost 2 yr old. I would love to have 3 riding horses. Heck, if I were rich I would have more. :lol:

I also love to ride friend's horses if they offer. It's a blast to ride different horses.

But at some point there is diminishing return, at least in a single rider household. Over a certain number a single person is probably not giving each horse as much attention as it could have. However, as others have stated, as long as they have food, water, shelter and health care, most horses don't complain if they get vacation time!

My reason for having more than one is that I try to ride every day in the summer, and I feel like if I have just one I am putting a lot of work on one horse. If I have two I can alternate and they will each be doing a reasonable amount of work that way, without getting overworked.


----------



## NeuroticMare (Jan 8, 2012)

I have two and I love them both fiercely. They both make my heart smile. My mare is sweet, kind, and quirky. I've had her for nearly 12 years and I can't imagine being without her. My gelding is funny, personable, outgoing and so so so smart, he is the most fun horse I've ever met, I've had him his entire almost 9 years. Neither has suffered abuse because I was with the other  Add to that mix I have two other mares that I ride regularly, along with a gelding I ride on occasion. AND, I spend some of my barn time keeping friends' horses' manes and tails looking good because they like how I do them.

You just budget your time wisely, that's all! Heck, the other day, I rode 3 and still had time to clean out a friend's locker when I discovered a mouse had moved in, bleh! But I took the time to hang up bridle hooks, clean her bridles and helmet, organize her halters and such and sweep and cobweb. It was very satisfying getting a happy call from her when she discovered how clean and nice it was!

I board mine, but it's nearby to home and it's a great place to hangout at all day. Nothing else I can really think of that I'd rather be doing. Had my mom laughing the other day, I was feeling stressed with her and my dad going out of town and their cat is on ear meds right now and he HATES me ever since we've adopted him, for whatever reason. I was stressed about making sure I can catch him without getting scratched up, and my mom thought I was sad I was not going with them on a trip and she said "when you have vacation time next, we should plan a trip" and I said "that would be fun, but I like to spend my summer vacation time riding"


----------



## NeuroticMare (Jan 8, 2012)

oops sorry


----------



## kissmybarrelbutt (Mar 2, 2012)

Speed Racer said:


> Plus, riding different horses hones your skill sets.
> 
> When I only had 1 horse I thought I was a pretty darned good rider. Turns out, I really just had an amazing horse who put up with my crap!
> 
> It's_ good_ to be able to ride more than 1 horse. :wink:


AGREED! I have 5+ horses I ride. No none of them compare to my mare or old gelding, but a true rider is one who can ride the same no matter who or what they're riding.


----------



## kissmybarrelbutt (Mar 2, 2012)

Forgot to add. Just because I have lots of horses doesn't mean I will just turn around a sell one. My mare has more problem than more other horse in 3 years! My trainer, grandma,sister, best friend all said sell her. She'll never be the horse you want and she way to problematic. That lil mare is still sitting in my barn on her way to a pretty dang good barrel career.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

There are 15 at the ranch i ride at my personal boy and my friends boy included all get used and each one teaches us something new. A few are projects that all of us chip in to work with all are versatile in english/western/endurance and do kids camps (minus or old stud man). Horses are like potatoe chips you can't have just one and riding/working with multiple teaches you something new and makes YOU more versatile so you can hop on any horse and adapt.


----------



## kissmybarrelbutt (Mar 2, 2012)

Flicagirl said:


> themacpack said:
> 
> 
> > So, you board your horse? I am not at all against boarding, but I do find it odd that you are someone who is not even providing direct 24/7 care for your ONE horse and are questioning the ability of others to meet the needs of multiple horses.[/QUOT
> ...


----------

